# Help please. Knitting machine problems



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi. 2 moths ago i bought i brand new Silver Reed SK840, electronic knitting machine. I'm working on it and try to learn it. Today i tryed to set the machine to hold. But it seems that it doesn't work. Hold worked for 10 needles, and after them it pushes needles back to knitting position and knits them. I moved my knitting to other needles and put some of them to hold from right. Its even worst . Loops are created frorm right, and after the initial 6 needles, mooves the needles back and drops all the stitches. 

Could you please anyone can help me with that? 

Thank you


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I wish I could help you with this model but I do not have something so lovely. I can make a few questions though that might help.
Are you using a punch card pattern. 
If so, is the card pattern causing this to happen. 
Is the hold button brushing up on something causing it to turn off. 
Gee I wish I could help but I know others will have a better understand about this machine.


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for your answer.

No i'm not using any pattern. Machine is not connected to a computer yet. i'm knitting stockinet only and some hand manipulated stitches. Stockinet knits ok.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

When you stated "brand new", did you mean new but old stock or new from the manufacturer? 

If new but from old stock, have you replaced the sponge bar? Another term is needle retainer bar. If not, look at your manual on page 116 for instruction on how to remove the needle retainer bar for replacement.

Do not throw away the old sponge bar. You'd need it to compare whether the seller sent you the correct one or not. Also, later on, you can rebuild it by purchasing and replacing the foam strip only.

If you skip doing this, your problems will continue and multiply.

If the machine was new from manufacturer, you may want to contact the seller about the issue.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi - I have an SK840 that is also only a couple of months old and have no problems with holding position. Apart from the sponge bar, check that you have all of the carriage settings correct and the yarn is threaded correctly.


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for all your answers. I'm located in Greece, and bought the machine from UK. In Greece there aren't such machines or their parts. It has 1 year guarantee, but returning it to seller is not so easy.

If someone is from europe, uk, could you please suggest me a place were i can order sponge bar for Silver Reed SK840 online? Also where can i find oil and be sure that its the correct oil and will not damage the machine?


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

A fine gun oil should be available localy.

Have a look at the link below to enable you to make your own sponge bar - also there are video instructions on you tube
http://knittsings.com/?s=sponge+bar

As Ausie HC has said - re check your carriage settings - I usually find I have missed just one button!


----------



## purdyme (Sep 16, 2013)

Here are some places to order the sponge bar. There are a lot of places in the US, and several in the UK. HK knitting Link (they are in china) has free shipping. The first link, sells just the sponge. So all you have to do us take out the old sponge from the metal, and insert the new sponge. I believe that all sponge bars for 4.5mm are the same with Silver 
Reed/Studio machines. So, you could use a sponge bar for say an SK 700.

http://spongebar.com/product-category/singer-sk840/

http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_sponge.cfm

http://www.creationgroups.com/KM%20PARTS%20PIC/KM%20PARTS.htm

http://www.creationgroups.com/KM%20PARTS%20PIC/KM%20PARTS.htm

http://shop.sckmcl.com.hk/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Sponge+bar&osCsid=482ae5c4b2e2959560558907bd05f0ce&x=-125&y=-405


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

I am new at machine knitting but have a singer 700 but received wonderful help from the ladies on this site so I am glad if I can share some of it.

I purchased my sponge bar directly for this site "Spongebar.com" save money on the shipping compare to eBay. He has rolled sponges for all different machine my cost was under $20. 

The video on you tube that helps me is called "Diana L Sullivan" there are others as well lots of them.

One last thing I searched the library for books and was surprised to find that they order from all over to get these for me.
Hope this helps
Lise


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

FYI the 840 is an electronic machine and uses an EC1 for patterns. No punchcards.


Deb-Babbles said:


> I wish I could help you with this model but I do not have something so lovely. I can make a few questions though that might help.
> Are you using a punch card pattern.
> If so, is the card pattern causing this to happen.
> Is the hold button brushing up on something causing it to turn off.
> Gee I wish I could help but I know others will have a better understand about this machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

In the UK, Metropolitan are dealers for the Silver Reed machines. Carol and Mark are very helpful and if you buy from them you are sure to get the correct sponge bar and oil for your machine. Also they will be willing to help with any questions that you have. I must add that I have no links to this company, I am just a satisfied customer of theirs.
http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

OK. I attached ribber and try to operate it. Well i can't. I set everything according to manua, and move the carriagesl but ribber side cant pass the needles. It gets stuck. I cant move them.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Is the space between the 2 beds equal all across and it should be a space that 2 credit cards can fit in (think it is 2)


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> In the UK, Metropolitan are dealers for the Silver Reed machines. Carol and Mark are very helpful and if you buy from them you are sure to get the correct sponge bar and oil for your machine. Also they will be willing to help with any questions that you have. I must add that I have no links to this company, I am just a satisfied customer of theirs.
> http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/


I agree, Metropolitan are unbeatable! They also do correspondence courses for machine knitting as well, including Silver Reed http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/correspondence/


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Ab said:


> OK. I attached ribber and try to operate it. Well i can't. I set everything according to manua, and move the carriagesl but ribber side cant pass the needles. It gets stuck. I cant move them.


Can you disconnect the 2 carriages, and just pass the ribber carriage across a group of working position needles for a 1 x 1 rib without any yarn - sometimes, a needle may be in the wrong position, and this may stop the ribber carriage from moving. Try this, then connect the carriages and try passing them with no yarn over a block of working position needles on both beds. Also check that the racking position is set for 'P' rather than 'H', and on '5' . If your ribber is aligned properly, for a 1 x 1 rib, there should be alternate position needles from main bed and ribber bed - if the alignment is wrong, there may be 2 needles in the same position on both beds (which could 'collide'). Check all this and see if it is Ok.


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

Its the distance btw ribber and knitter. I'm pushing with my hands the ribber up and ribber cariage passes needles. I had to raise ribber or lower knitter. But i cant fix this permanently. I already disambled them twice and install it from the begining but i cant fix it. I took some photos to show the gap btw ribber and knitter cariages.

Please if someone can help. How can i adjust this? Where i'm wrong?


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

The distance between the 2 beds doesn't look different to mine, but the link between the 2 carriages looks like it should be a bit higher. Can you check that you have the main bed carriage on the main bed fitted properly, then try to connect the 2 carriages. Also check the cam lever setting on the main bed - it should be on ^ (that is, the setting used for stockinette), before attaching the ribber arm


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

One other thought - check that you haven't engaged the pile levers. These widen the gap between the 2 beds, and from memory should only be used for pile knitting.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

I have just set one of mine up and see that on your picture number 2 you have a gap/space in the ribber arm down to the main carriage on the ribber where as on mine the ribber carriage clicks into that ribber arm and doesn't leave a gap - I am not very good at explaining. 
When I first set mine up those side adjusters (Push up Cams) on the main table need to be pushed right back also the make sure that the drop leavers (that's both the metal levers eitherth sides one with a blue dot the other with a red dot) need to be in the up possition and there is a gap between the blue one and the red one.
I will go see if I can replicate what you have in your picture - and go from there.
x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Perhaps the following will help you.....
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/1/22/1358887749629-silver_reed_adjust_ribber.pdf


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

I get a gap similar to you if I put the main bed carriage on without checking that the front white plastic slider fits under the metal bed - think I need to go and find a camera to show you what I mean.......back in a bit (not looked up how to post photo's on the forum yet - oops)

Riding on the metal

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/547/7wmj.jpg

fitted over the metal

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/197/fiqm.jpg


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

The white plastic is ok i thingk. Carriage moves without problem. What i don't understand is what is side levers and intarsia levers on knitter carriage. In manual is number 5 and 6. But my machine does not have anything like that. There is something on the upper left and right side but i cant moove it. Took picture of my carriege.

What this side levers are?


About the ribber adjustment, i figured out that the right side as i face the machine, meaning the side opposite to the swing, is a click lower. I mean i can pull and lift it a little bit, and then both carrieges move correctly. I also took pictures with and without lifting it. But i cannot adjust it. Should i try anything with the nuts on the back? I'm afraid of doing things worst.


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

More pictures


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

From manual. Press download to open it. its a world document.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Went and dowloaded the manuals (3) for the SK840 from 
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php
as I don't have the SK840 I have the old non electric knitmaster............one they made before this electronic one you have- the side lever on the main (top)bed carriage is NOT used on the electronic.

I can only ask you to check again on that top carriage being properly in place, the top carriage does run even when its put on wrongly (I have done that many a time) and the needles do come in to play but when you try to engage with the ribber needles it jambs solid........

JUST READ THE BIT ABOUT one side of your ribber not staying in place.......I think you need to remove the ribber totally and start again with the install - there are THREE distinct clicks to the ribber bed going up into play if it isn't holding there is something off kilter does the left hand back of the ribber bed look identical to the right hand side?
Hang in there Ab - its a lovely machine and IT WILL WORK its just a process of elimination.
x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know if I am seeing something that isn't there, or if it's the photo, but on the first photo showing the right hand end of the machine and ribber there seems to be a bracket of some sort that is sitting high up from the ribber. Am I imagining it, if I'm not what is it?


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Sue - looks like one of the 4 table clamps to me


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

roamin in the gloamin said:


> Sue - looks like one of the 4 table clamps to me


It's the piece that is standing up from the ribber bed, just above the nut/screw that's on the end of the ribber bed. I haven't had my Knitmaster and ribber up for sometime now, but I can't remember having anything that looked like that attached to my ribber.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

sorry I was looking at the wrong number 1 photo (i.e. second set of pics-oops)......metal piece at either end of the beds page six on my manual gives me a drawing off it in place side view - have just had another look at the bed and there is one either end - held in with a screw in my case -an old cross hatch deal but looks like Abs has a 'proper' hand turn screw


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Ab - just wondered if you have sorted out your problem with the knitting machine beds. I just happened to come across a useful trouble shooting reference today - helpful for other issues too - it is http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/TroubleshootingKM.php

Hope this is a useful reference. It would be useful for alot of new comers to machine knitting for a few issues.


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Ab, I too have an sk840 machine. I think the carriage have side levers, and they are the ones you showed on your top photos. But these side levers cannot be manually adjusted. Unlike other machines, the sk840 will automatically set as you set your preferred stitch method on the dial. Also my machine does not have problems with holding needles and keeping them held if I set my carriage's russell lever. I suggest you take it back to where you bought it instead of paying to have it fixed since you'll be shipping it to the mechanic as well. Your ribber and main bed seem to be a little bit farther than mine as well. I think you can set it by clicking something on the side of the ribber. I don't know what it's called.


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi. No i haven't solved it unfortunately. Just i put something at the back of ribber to make the ^ angle btw knitter and ribber a little bit wider. This closes the gap and it works.


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

Despite the problems, i would like to show what i've managed to do with my ribber. Its a small project, but its a beginning.


----------



## abubakar (May 15, 2015)

drain valbe not open in dying machine


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry you are having difficulties & I hope you figure it out. You made some nice fingerless gloves even with machine troubles. Good luck. Sharron


----------



## 106325 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi,
After all these years, just i wanted to say hello. Unfortunately i couldn't solve problems with my knitting machine. It must be faulty. I dont use it very much too. 
Instead, i started to hand knit. I opened a yarn store where i sell my hand knits additional to yarn. 
At least i do something that i love, and i sell yarn that i like and i use myself for my family and loved ones.
Here is a link to it.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/abKnitwear?ref=hdr_shop_menu

Best wishes to all of you.
Ab


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ab said:


> Its the distance btw ribber and knitter. I'm pushing with my hands the ribber up and ribber cariage passes needles. I had to raise ribber or lower knitter. But i cant fix this permanently. I already disambled them twice and install it from the begining but i cant fix it. I took some photos to show the gap btw ribber and knitter cariages.
> Please if someone can help. How can i adjust this? Where i'm wrong?


The 'auxiliary pieces' do not look like they're mounted correctly on the main bed....The 'metal finger' slides underneath the bed and aligns with the screw hole....then the white plastic part slides over the top of the bed...and aligns with the screw hole....and then it is screwed down.....
Yours appears to be mounted completely underneath....
This would definitely cause a spacing problem...
Check your ribber manual...


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I don't know if I am seeing something that isn't there, or if it's the photo, but on the first photo showing the right hand end of the machine and ribber there seems to be a bracket of some sort that is sitting high up from the ribber. Am I imagining it, if I'm not what is it?


Sue...that upright piece of metal is called a 'ribber stopper' ...one on each end of the ribber....they butt up against the edge of the main bed to maintain the ribber spacing.....


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Ab said:


> Hi. 2 moths ago i bought i brand new Silver Reed SK840, electronic knitting machine. I'm working on it and try to learn it. Today i tryed to set the machine to hold. But it seems that it doesn't work. Hold worked for 10 needles, and after them it pushes needles back to knitting position and knits them. I moved my knitting to other needles and put some of them to hold from right. Its even worst . Loops are created frorm right, and after the initial 6 needles, mooves the needles back and drops all the stitches.
> 
> Could you please anyone can help me with that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> I don't know if I am seeing something that isn't there, or if it's the photo, but on the first photo showing the right hand end of the machine and ribber there seems to be a bracket of some sort that is sitting high up from the ribber. Am I imagining it, if I'm not what is it?


I think you have some thing there, when I saw that it didn't seem right but I have brother KM's so wasn't sure


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

If someone is from europe, uk, could you please suggest me a place were i can order sponge bar for Silver Reed SK840 online? Also where can i find oil and be sure that its the correct oil and will not damage the machine?[/quote]

Gun oil, the one that is in a plastic bottle. It is formulated to not damage plasics.


----------

